# Blower motor cuts out-B&B?????



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
93 YJ when driving down the road the blower motors just goes from hi to almost nothing, 30 seconds or so later its back full force. Im kind of lost on where to look for the problem. I did disconnect the plug on the back of the heater control and clean it and a shot FF, but that didn't seem to help it. As you know I did put a high output alt on a month or so ago but I didn't change the ground wires until today. That didn't seem to make help this problem either. Any thoughts or insights would be great, my worker is getting just a bit cold.:laughing: This YJ has a 2.5 and is a stick if that matters, also no A/C.

Thanks Mike


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*heater blower*

I would be willing to bet its either a bad shunt resistor (which is actually the fan speed switch) or you have a bad fan motor, the third choice is a hairline crack in the fuse.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

On my 2000 it was the selector switch, it wouldnt work on high unless I pushed in on the switch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Next time it slows down reach over and wiggle the blower speed switch Mike. I think you'll find it affects the speed as it's pretty common on the Jeeps for the switch to burn the switch contacts. Second in line is a burnt connector at the resistor assembly so give it a quick look too. You'll see if it looks rough from the heat buildup.


----------

